
Former Microsoft Chief Privacy Officer on the Cloud Conspiracy [2015] - yuhong
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2866286/microsoft-subnet/former-microsoft-chief-privacy-officer-on-the-cloud-conspiracy.html
======
yuhong
Of course, Caspar Bowden was fired years ago, but I have a feeling Satya
probably only made this culture worse. I remember this for example too:
[http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/12/ballme...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/12/ballmer-microsofts-cloud-revenue-numbers-are-bullshit/)

